# TRUJILLO



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

No participo mucho últimamente, así que para compensar postearé estas fotos de Trujillo, tomadas el año pasado, todas del centro histórico. Como siempre, Trujillo hermosa y bien cuidada. Me disculpo por no ponerle título a todas las fotos, es que no recuerdo todos los nombres.




























Nocturna de la Catedral


















Palacio Iturregui








































































Plaza Mayor

















































































Espero sea de su agrado.


----------



## alfrd (Sep 7, 2007)

linda mi ciudad como 100pre !


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

ORGASMICO¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ HERMOSA MI CITY


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

hermosa ciudad,unos toques(que ya se vienen haciendo) mas al centro y esta listo para ser patrimonio dde la humanidad.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Trujillo tiene un centro historico preciosisimo, se ve muy bien en las fotos y eso que no es nada fotogenico, lo digo porque realmente en persona se ve mucho mejor . 
Por cierto, Vi tus fotos antes en el flickr xD!!!
Saludos.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Gracias por los comentarios. Sí, Manuel, últimamente he estado bien "flickereado". Después postearé las de Chiclayo.


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

como siempre mi hermosisima ciudad siempre bellisima y ojala que se haga realidad todo lo que dice el pamt,se veria mucho mas hermosos


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

vaya tus fotos estan geniales..

se agradece ///...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que buenos ángulos has captado estimado paimei. Bello el centro histórico. Como dijo imanol, en persona es otra cosa... Gracias por la noble intención.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Impecables las fotos, el centro historico de Trujillo tambien esta bien conservado :yes:


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

lo máximo!!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Es cierto, es muy chévere aunque le cambiaría las veredas


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Me gusta más los coloresdel municipio como está en las fotos de Paimei, en otro thread vi que estaba de azul, prefiero el rojo


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Que buenas fotos! bastante conservado.*


----------



## Arturop (Nov 12, 2007)

Esos monumentos se ven exquisitos.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

que linda!!!! como la anhoro  se ve tan apacible... adoro la simetria y el orden de nuestro centro historico super bien conservado


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

si la muni debe volver a ser roja, se vería como más peruana


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

J3R3MY said:


> Es cierto, es muy chévere aunque le cambiaría las veredas


te refieres a las veredas de todo el centro? que le cambiarias o que tipo de veredas pondrias en su reemplazo...


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Trujillo tiene un centro histórico muy lindo.


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

muy bonito Trujillo!!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Buu! No hay fotos de Jr. Pizarro jeje 

Y sí, parece que la Muni quedaba mejor de rojo!

Una preguntita, por qué Trujillo tiene su Catedral a un lado de la Plaza de Armas y no en ella como suele pasar en nuestras ciudades?


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

no entiendo tu pregunta kametza.... la catedral si esta en la Plaza de Armas


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> no entiendo tu pregunta kametza.... la catedral si esta en la Plaza de Armas


Si yo sé, pero está en la esquina, en cambio en Lima, Arequipa entre otras ocupa todo un lado de la Plaza, a eso me refería!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

bueno... en el caso de Lima junto al arzobispado ocupa todo un lado de la plaza de armas. Lo que esta al costado de la catedral de Trujillo precisamente es el arzobispado Juntas Catedral + Arzobispado ocupan un aprox 75% de un lado de la plaza de armas  Pero ten en consideracion que la plaza de Armas de Truji es considerablemente mas grande que la de Lima.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> bueno... en el caso de Lima junto al arzobispado ocupa todo un lado de la plaza de armas. Lo que esta al costado de la catedral de Trujillo precisamente es el arzobispado Juntas Catedral + Arzobispado ocupan un aprox 75% de un lado de la plaza de armas  Pero ten en consideracion que la plaza de Armas de Truji es considerablemente mas grande que la de Lima.


Vale, gracias por la respuesta!


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Me encantan esas casas multicolores, son tan características de Trujillo. Buenas fotos.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Hermoso el centro historico de Trujillo ! Excelentes fotos Paimei !!


----------



## tell_me (Nov 15, 2007)

muy lindo el centro historico trujillano, buenas fotos kay:


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> te refieres a las veredas de todo el centro? que le cambiarias o que tipo de veredas pondrias en su reemplazo...


Es que ese tipo de veredas cemento brilloso no es muy de mi agrado, yo pienso que unas veredas adoquinadas o talvez de piedra caería mejor.


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

^^ Yo pienso lo mismo, si hay algo que cambiaría del centro histórico son sus veredas.

A mi lo que me gusta es que el CH de Trujillo tiene mucha personalidad.:cheers:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

¡Buenísimas, fotos, Paimei, gracias por postearlas!!! Se nota que los trujillanos mantienen impecable su centro histórico, como un anís. Muy bien por ellos. Lo que sí, la estatua en la cima del monumento en la Plaza de Armas se veía un poco extraña...recién en la última foto entendí de qué se trataba. En las tomas iniciales parecía que tenía una pierna al aire, no sé. Sólo una observación trivial sobre la perspectiva visual, nos hace trucos a veces. 

¡Saludos!!! :cheers:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Canelita said:


> ¡Buenísimas, fotos, Paimei, gracias por postearlas!!! Se nota que los trujillanos mantienen impecable su centro histórico, como un anís. Muy bien por ellos. Lo que sí, la estatua en la cima del monumento en la Plaza de Armas se veía un poco extraña...recién en la última foto entendí de qué se trataba. En las tomas iniciales parecía que tenía una pierna al aire, no sé. Sólo una observación trivial sobre la perspectiva visual, nos hace trucos a veces.
> 
> ¡Saludos!!! :cheers:


Lo mismo pense, parece que de tomas fotograficas por atras, que tiene una pierna al aire como que va a patear una pelota grande:lol:, pero por adelante recien se entiende bien que esta cargando una antorcha y está como encima del mundo...


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Jaaaaa que buena imaginacion... parece que la estatua va a hacer el super tiro del tigre y con chimpun de hierro.... curiosa perspectiva :lol:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Wow!!! fascinante ciudad, hermoso día, fotografía muuuuy buena ... q + se puede pedir??? .... un paseito x ahi para mi ... x q no tngo la grata experiencia d conocr n vivo y n directo tan hermoxa ciudd .... Felicitaciones Paimei x la fotos posteadas!!!

PD: M las he pirateado todas ... s q stan buenisimas ...


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> Jaaaaa que buena imaginacion... parece que la estatua va a hacer el super tiro del tigre y con chimpun de hierro.... curiosa perspectiva :lol:


Aaaaaaajajajajajaja :lol: qué buena!


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*No veo bien, es su pierna o su brazo...o no tiene pierna. :S Trujillo rocks aclàrame las dudas...*


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

jaja tienes que ver a la estatua por delante para qe puedas entender


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

tiene 2 brazos y 2 piernas (en sus respectivos sitios) lo q no tiene es pene x q creo q se lo cortaron por insitencia de las monjas (no se si es cierto pero eso cuentan en trujillo)


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

mmm yo juraba que tenia su cosita  jaja si tiene!! o no? juré haberselo visto xD algun día le tomaré foto a su cosa para mostrarla al foro xP quizas en enero...


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Mmm...castraciòn ? :?:?*


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

lo mencionado por el forista lucho es cierto, la estatua fue castrada ante el reclamo de las monjitas...


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

lucho19 said:


> tiene 2 brazos y 2 piernas (en sus respectivos sitios) *lo q no tiene es pene x q creo q se lo cortaron por insitencia de las monjas* (no se si es cierto pero eso cuentan en trujillo)


:hilarious:hilarious:hilarious:hilarious:hilarious:hilarious
que es medio hermafrodita:hilarious:


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

sugarrw said:


> :hilarious:hilarious:hilarious:hilarious:hilarious:hilarious
> que es medio hermafrodita:hilarious:


Te recomiendo que leas el significado de esa palabra. :yes:


Hay cada cosa...


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

o sea le cortaron la cosa, le cortaron la cosita :banana: :banana:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Vaya vaya ! No sabía ese detalle ni me había percatado. Interesante dato.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

lucho19 said:


> tiene 2 brazos y 2 piernas (en sus respectivos sitios) lo q no tiene es pene x q creo q se lo cortaron por insitencia de las monjas (no se si es cierto pero eso cuentan en trujillo)


Si es cierto, tenia pene pero se lo mocharon por las cucufatas pss siempe hay de esas tias......y no fueron solo las monjas.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Gracias por los comentarios. Trujillo nunca decepciona, tiene ciertas cositas por mejorar en el centro histórico, pero entiendo que ya hay un plan para la mejora y conservación de este patrimonio nacional.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

libidito said:


> Si es cierto, tenia pene pero se lo mocharon por las cucufatas pss siempe hay de esas tias......y no fueron solo las monjas.


*Pero realmente es algo tonto, que pasarìa por las cabezas de las dizque monjas...:no:*


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Me pregunto que hicieron con el mencionado aparato despues que lo retiraron del monumento. :nuts:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Todas las fotos están buenas, el centro de trujillo va mejorando cada vez más.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

CessTenn said:


> Me pregunto que hicieron con el mencionado aparato despues que lo retiraron del monumento. :nuts:


Lo habran fundido  o derrpente esta en un Sex Shop....


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

libidito said:


> Lo habran fundido  o derrpente esta en un Sex Shop....


Como que la estatua es relativamente grande!!!!, no me lo imagino en un Sex Shop jajajajajajajaja (aunque podría estar en el frente del mostrador, apuntando al cliente!!!! Un pene te saluda!!!!!)

*Trujillo es maravilloso a mi me encanto!!!! fui a fines del verano de este año, y quede sorprendido, es bastante mas ordenado y cómodo de recorrer que otras ciudades, y todo esta más o menos cerca, el taxi sale re barato!!!!*

Las fotos están bravazas, pero es verdad se ve aun mejor en persona!!!!


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

*JoSePh* said:


> *Pero realmente es algo tonto, que pasarìa por las cabezas de las dizque monjas...:no:*


A mi me resulta ridículo que castren una estatua por tener pene, acaso a las estatuas femeninas, les sacan los senos? o les ponen hojitas a sus vaginas??? donde quedo la igualdad, ademas que el escultor debe haberse sentido ofendido de que le hagan eso a su obra, sin olvidar que un desnudo representa la pureza de la naturaleza humana!!!

Monjas libidinosas de pensamientos lascivos, para evitar dejarse llevar por sus bajos instintos, castraron a la estatua!!! que injusticia!!! jajajajajajaja

Que pasara por sus mentes?? capaz es que no quieren que pase por ellas!!! jajajajaja


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Monumento a la Libertad*

¡Saludos! Siempre he tenido la impresión de que el personaje del monumento es una versión masculina de ese ícono femenino de origen francés que simboliza la Libertad. Por ejemplo, la Estatua de la Libertad de New York (construida por los franceses y luego obsequiada a Estados Unidos en 1889) simboliza a ese personaje, pero en su original versión femenina. A pesar de las diferencias entre ambas estatuas, hay similitudes tales como las facciones del personaje, la antorcha que sostiene y la razón por la cual fueron levantadas: representar la libertad.

¿El Monumento a la Libertad de Trujillo fue levantado en 1929 o me equivoco? 

:lol: ¡Qué buena, Libidito! Alucinar que el pene de la estatua podría estar en un sex shop. :lol:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Bonitas fotos, que bien se ve Trujillo con sol.


----------



## Manolitopc (Apr 29, 2007)

Que, en Trujillo casi nunca hay sol???, asu que Bravo, pense que tenia sol todo el año, por algo es la ciudad de la Eterna Primavera.


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

de la eterna primavera pero no del eterno sol (esa es piura)


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

^^ Es que uno saca altoque Primavera = Sol o no? xP


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Con la gran diferencia que en primavera no quema tanto el Sol...*


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Primavera yo mas lo asocio con flores, verde. Y haya o no haya sol Trujillo no dejara de ser nunca la CAPITAL de la Primavera, ni se dejara de celebrar el Festival Internacional  asi como tampoco dejara de ser la Capital de la Marinera, de la Cultura y del Caballo peruano de paso


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> Primavera yo mas lo asocio con flores, verde. Y haya o no haya sol Trujillo no dejara de ser nunca la CAPITAL de la Primavera, ni se dejara de celebrar el Festival Internacional  asi como tampoco dejara de ser la Capital de la Marinera, de la Cultura y del Caballo peruano de paso



Trujillo siempre será la cuna del caballo de paso peruano, de la marinera norteña y el famoso festival de la primavera, sobre el cielo, no es algo importante y cuando se habla de "primavera" más que nada se refiere al clima primaveral, es decir, aunque ese nublado el clima es como de primavera y no se siente un frio como el tipico frio que hay en Lima en invierno. 

Arequipa por ejemplo es la ciudad del eterno cielo azul, aunque no es tan eterno ya que de los 365 dias del año, tenemos por lo menos 7 dias en los cuales no se ve el sol para nada. (en el invierno arequipeño que ya comenzó)

Asi que ya saben, PRIMAVERA se refiere al clima PRIMAVERAL no al cielo. 

Aunque ahora con los ultimos cambios climaticos, segun lo que me cuentan ha hecho bastante frio en Trujillo lo cual no es muy comun y aqui en Arequipa estamos que nos sancochamos de calor.

Trujillo LA CAPITAL DE LA PRIMAVERA.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

Chocaviento said:


> Trujillo siempre será la cuna del caballo de paso peruano, de la marinera norteña y el famoso festival de la primavera, sobre el cielo, no es algo importante y cuando se habla de "primavera" más que nada se refiere al clima primaveral, es decir, aunque ese nublado el clima es como de primavera y no se siente un frio como el tipico frio que hay en Lima en invierno.
> 
> Arequipa por ejemplo es la ciudad del eterno cielo azul, aunque no es tan eterno ya que de los 365 dias del año, tenemos por lo menos 7 dias en los cuales no se ve el sol para nada. (en el invierno arequipeño que ya comenzó)
> 
> ...


kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:


----------



## opinion (Sep 14, 2006)

El clima en Trujillo esta de lo mejor por esta época del año.


----------



## Kala (Nov 7, 2007)

De vuelta al tema de la estatua de la Libertad ... yo recuerdo que algun profesor de Historia en el colegio nos contó que cuando el regalo de Francia era trasladado por barco, éste tuvo un accidente y sólo pudieron recuperar la parte superior del monumento, las piernas se rompieron y se perdieron en el mar. Cuando llegaron a Trujillo, un escultor local rehizo las piernas, de ahí su falta de perfección simétrica (podemos usar este término??)... como les digo, esta historia es un vago recuerdo del colegio, si alguien puede ayudarme a investigar su veracidad sería excelente.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Kala said:


> De vuelta al tema de la estatua de la Libertad ... yo recuerdo que algun profesor de Historia en el colegio nos contó que cuando el regalo de Francia era trasladado por barco, éste tuvo un accidente y sólo pudieron recuperar la parte superior del monumento, las piernas se rompieron y se perdieron en el mar. Cuando llegaron a Trujillo, un escultor local rehizo las piernas, de ahí su falta de perfección simétrica (podemos usar este término??)... como les digo, esta historia es un vago recuerdo del colegio, si alguien puede ayudarme a investigar su veracidad sería excelente.


El monumento se hizo por concurso internacional...para conmemorar los 100 de la independencia de Trujillo. Es así como Edmund Moeller, el escultor, se entera por una revista y gana el concurso. Este monumento fue instalado en la plaza de armas por él mismo.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Edmund Moeller, sip y él era aleman cierto?


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

nekun20 said:


> Edmund Moeller, sip y él era aleman cierto?


Así es, de la ciudad de Dresde.


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Lo que sé es que el monumento fue realizado en alemania por Moeller y enviado por barco para armarlo por piezas acá. En el puerto de Salaverry se cayeron al mar algunas cajas. Lo que no sé es qué partes se cayeron.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Aedus said:


> Lo que sé es que el monumento fue realizado en alemania por Moeller y enviado por barco para armarlo por piezas acá. En el puerto de Salaverry se cayeron al mar algunas cajas. Lo que no sé es qué partes se cayeron.


Si ami tambien me dijeron eso, se cayeron algunas partes y por eso no hay simetria en los brazos que sostienen la antorcha.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Manolitopc said:


> Que, en Trujillo casi nunca hay sol???, asu que Bravo, pense que tenia sol todo el año, por algo es la ciudad de la Eterna Primavera.



en el caso como dicen del "eterno sol " entonces seria la ciudad del ETERNO VERANO , no creen?..en primavera no quema mucho el sol..pero siempre esta ahi presente !


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> Primavera yo mas lo asocio con flores, verde. Y haya o no haya sol Trujillo no dejara de ser nunca la CAPITAL de la Primavera, ni se dejara de celebrar el Festival Internacional  asi como tampoco dejara de ser la Capital de la Marinera, de la Cultura y del Caballo peruano de paso


Lo haz dicho todo amigo !!! ya esta el sol, justo ahora hay 21° c y un solazo !!!! mi flaca ya me fastidia para ir a HUANCHACO !!:lol:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Una bonita foto que encontre de Trujillo donde sale algo de modernidad con lo arquitectonico de su centro historico..

Además de su clima primaveral y su cielo azul en primavera y verano.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Chocaviento said:


> Una bonita foto que encontre de Trujillo donde sale algo de modernidad con lo arquitectonico de su centro historico..
> 
> Además de su clima primaveral y su cielo azul en primavera y verano.


Donde encontraste esta foto??


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

PaiMei74 said:


> No participo mucho últimamente, así que para compensar postearé estas fotos de Trujillo, tomadas el año pasado, todas del centro histórico. Como siempre, Trujillo hermosa y bien cuidada. Me disculpo por no ponerle título a todas las fotos, es que no recuerdo todos los nombres.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



como siempre EXCELENTES las fotos de Paimei, y como siempre qué lindo es Trujillo!! :cheers:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

libidito said:


> Donde encontraste esta foto??


La encontre en el google pones Trujillo Perú y alli sale


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Palmas para tan hermosa ciudad! ese centro historico tan colorido es unico!

Mas que excelentes las tomas!


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Creo q para hacer un logo de la parte más moderna de Trujillo, habría q incluir una foto de la UPAO junto con el Husares, la verdad que hacen una buena pareja, y estan muy cerca uno del otro. A ver quien se atreve?


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

alibiza_1014 said:


> Creo q para hacer un logo de la parte más moderna de Trujillo, habría q incluir una foto de la UPAO junto con el Husares, la verdad que hacen una buena pareja, y estan muy cerca uno del otro. A ver quien se atreve?


Sky ahi te hablan.....


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Lindo Trujillo. Buen thread


----------

